# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  التضخم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mostafa elbendary

كلنا يسمع عن التضخم و يعتبره ظاهرة اقتصادية مألوفة, فالاحصائيات بهذا الشأن تصدرعلى الأقل مرة كل ربع سنة كما أننا نواجه هذه الظاهرة في حياتنا اليومية, وذلك من خلال ارتفاع الأسعار, فمنّا من ينظر الى التضخم على أنه فقط عبارة عن فقدان العملة من قوتها الشرائية دون أن يتعمق في الموضوع وما ورائه, و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه في هذا السياق هو ما الذي ينجم عنه التضخم؟    
تعريف التضخم   
التضخم يمكن تعريفه على أنه عبارة عن نسبة التغير في أسعار المستهلكين, و بالتالي فان هذا التعريف لا يأخذ بعين الاعتبار نمو أسعار العقارات و الأسهم مثلا, و يرجع السبب في ذلك بالدرجة الأولى الى تذبذب أسعار هذه الأخيرة نتيجة للتغير المفاجىء في الطلب من جهة و العرض من جهة أخرى. و يعتبرأثرالتذبذب في الطلب أساسيا و ذلك لأنه في حالة الرخاء, فان الأجور تنمو بنسبة غير متساوية, بحيث تنمو الأجور العالية أسرع منالأجور المنخفضة. للتوضيح فان الطلب للعقارات و الأسهم يكون كبيرا عندما يتوقع المشترون في هذه الأسواق ارتفاعا للأسعار في المستقبل, و هذه التوقعات موجودة أيضا في فترة استقرار الأسعار. اذا أخذنا على سبيل المثال الأسهم, فان التوقعات في المدى الطويل اما أن تفترض ارتفاعا للأسعار أو ارتفاعا في المردود لدى المنتجين, و هذا الأخيرلا يتحقق الا اذا كان ارتفاع انتاجية المنتجين أعلى من ارتفاع الأجور.  
التضخم أيضا هو انخفاض في قيمة النقد, فعندما تزداد كمية النقد التي يتداولها الناس بسرعة أكبر من تزايد المنتوجات التي يستطيعون اقتناءها فان العملة تفقد من قيمتها. ان العلاقة بين حجم الكتلة النقدية و التضخم علاقة ايجابية قوية.  
ان مصدر التضخم يكمن في ارتفاع الطلب بسرعة أو انخفاض العرض بنفس الدرجة أو في كلاهما, فعندما يتجاوز نمو الأجور نسبة زيادة الإنتاجية أو عندما ترتفع تكلفة استيراد المواد الأولية كالنفط أو عوامل الإنتاج كرأس المال فان مؤشر التضخم يرتفع بسرعة.  
فهذه الظاهرة لها اذا صلة كبيرة بالاستهلاك و الانتاج من جهة و بالسياسة النقدية من جهة أخرى. فالتضخم كما رأينا يؤدي الى ارتفاع الأسعارولكن هل كل ارتفاع في الأسعار يشكل تضخما؟.  
الجواب بالنفي, وذلك لأن مفهوم ارتفاع الأسعار بحيث تصبح تشكل تضخما هو مفهوم نسبي, فالأسعاران بلغ ارتفاعها مستوى معينا فانه يصبح تضخميا, بأن يكون مثلا ارتفاع الاسعار على المستوى المحلي أسرع ممّا هو على المستوى العالمي, أو عندما يستمر الارتفاع بصورة دائمة, أو عندما لايوازي نمو الأجور و الرواتب ارتفاع الأسعار فتضعف بالتالي قدرة الشراء.   
التضخم يأتي على ثلاثة أشكال:   
تضخم الطلب بحيث أن ارتفاع الأسعاريحدث نتيجة لزيادة الطلب عن الطاقة الإنتاجية للاقتصاد, فزيادة الإنفاق في الاقتصاد هنا ليست زيادة في الإنتاج الحقيقي بقدر ما هي نتيجة لارتفاع الأسعار.    
التضخم الزاحف و هو عبارة عن ارتفاع سنوي في مستوى الأسعار بنسبة تتجاوز بين ال-1% و 3%, و هنا تجدر الاشارة الى أن نسبة الارتفاع البسيطة في الأسعار تعتبر نموا للاقتصاد, و يرجع ذلك بالدرجة الأولى الى ارتفاع أسعار السلع قبل ارتفاع أسعار الموارد, الشيء الذي يؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة الأرباح مما يحفز المنتجين على رفع مستوى استثماراتهم.   
والتضخم التصاعدي في الأسعار والأجوربحيث تؤدي زيادة الضغوط على الأسعار إلى ردود أفعال تزيد من حدة التضخم, وبالتالي يصبح يغذي نفسه بنفسه. فما شهدته ألمانيا في أوائل العشرينات من هذا القرن لما أرادت الحكومة أن تغطي نفقاتها عن طريق رفع السيولة النقدية حيث طبعت النقود بمعدلات مرتفعة جدا حتى بلغ معدل  
التضخم نسبة خيالية أدت بالألمان الى اللجوء الى المقايضة واستخدام السلع بدلا عن النقود.   
آثار التضخم   
نرى من خلال هذه النبذة القصيرة عن التضخم و أشكاله أن من أكبر آثاره فقد النقود لأهم وظائفها، وهي كونها مقياسًا للقيمة ومخزنا لها, فكلما ارتفعت الأسعارتدهورت قيمة النقود متسببة بذلك في اضطراب المعاملات بين الدائنين والمدينين, وبين البائعين والمشترين, وبين المنتجين والمستهلكين فتشيع الفوضى داخل الاقتصاد فيلجأ الناس الى بديل عن عملتهم المحلية.  
التضخم أيضا له آثار اجتماعية لأنه يعيد توزيع الدخل القومي بين طبقات المجتمع بطريقة غير عادلة, فالمتضررون منه هم بالدرجة الأ ولى أصحاب الأجور الثابتة والمحدودة الذين تتدهور دخولهم لكونها ثابتة في أغلب الأحيان وتغيرها يحدث ببطء شديد وبنسبة أقل من نسبة ارتفاع المستوى العام للأسعار. كما أن المدخرين لأصول مالية كالودائع طويلة المدى بالبنوك كثيرا ما يتعرضون جراء التضخم لخسائر كبيرة بسبب التآكل في القيمة الحقيقية, بينما تحظى المدخرات في الأراضي و العقارات والمعادن الثمينة بالفائدة.  
من آثار التضخم على الاقتصاد تدهور قيمة العملة في سوق الصرف واختلال ميزان المدفوعات حيث تتعرض الصناعة المحلية الى منافسة شديدة بسبب المنتجات المستوردة, فينجم عن ذلك تعطيل للطاقات وزيادة في البطالة و انخفاض في مستوى المعيشة. و في هذا السياق تجدر الاشارة الى ما حدث بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تقلص الفائض في ميزانها التجاري لما ارتفعت فيها الاسعار بمعدل أسرع منه في اليابان ودول السوق الأوروبية المشتركةالتي كانت نسبة الانتاجية فيها على أعلى  
مستوى, ونتج عن ذلك العجز الذي عرفته في ميزان العمليات التجارية.   
دور البنك المركزي  
من هنا نرى أن مهمة البنك المركزي تتركز أساسا في تحقيق استقرار الأسعار على المدى المتوسط والطويل دون التسبب بركود مسبب للبطالة. فدوره هنا يتلخص في تحديد الجرعة الكافية من الكتلة النقدية للحفاظ على النمو الاقتصادي مع استقرار الأسعار. تجدرهنا الاشارة الى أن البنك المركزي ينتهج مسلكين لأداء هذه المهمة. المسلك الأول يتم عن طريق السياسة المحركة للكتلة النقدية, و التي لا تؤثر كثيرا على الأسعار في المدى القصير, و ذلك راجع الى سرعة تداول النقد المتقلبة خلاله. و المسلك الثاني يتمثل في السياسة النقدية المحركة للفوائد, و هذا المنهج يؤثر بسرعة على الطلب بسبب ترابطه القوي والسلبي به, فارتفاع الفائدة يرفع من تكلفة الاستهلاك والاستثمار والإنفاق العام و بالتالي فانه يساهم في تخفيض حجم الطلب العام في الاقتصاد. 
و أخيرا و بعد هذا العرض القصير عن التضخم و دور البنك المركزي في استقراره و بالتالي في استقرار الاقتصاد, تجدر الاشارة الى أنه في السنوات الأخيرة أصبحت المنافسة العالمية الحرة تلعب دورا و لو بسيطا في استقرار الأسعار و بالتالي في تقليص التضخم.

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## omarhossam

شكرا لك

----------


## islam10

موضوع رائع

----------

